# What do you think of this XM receiver?



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a Ford Excursion with a 5 disk cd changer so I don't really want to replace the head unit since it controls the cd changer. What do you all think of this unit.

http://www.xmradio.com/catalog/product_detail.jsp?id=6956&type=Tuner


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have this unit (But I dont have the FM modulator) and I love it. 

You can find good prices at this place, I have ordered from them a few weeks ago, their prices are low and I got my item the next day.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/advantage123/xmradio.html


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I have this unit (But I dont have the FM modulator) and I love it.
> 
> You can find good prices at this place, I have ordered from them a few weeks ago, their prices are low and I got my item the next day.
> ...


Thanks Scott, they certainly have good prices. Kind of funny though, these guys copied the description text from Crutchfields website. I is verbatim including the line "click on "What Fits My Car?" above" which is a service that Crutchfields provides, they don't have a link on the above site.

Just thought that was kind of funny. They do have the best prices that I have seen and I am sure that I will use them:hi:


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm demoing this unit in my car right now, my store is thinking of taking the product line onboard.

I love the XM service itself, sound quality is excellent allthough i find it a little on the "bright" side, reception is far better that i thought it would be, i have only found 1 place where the signal "breaks up" It even worked for me deep in a large parking garage in Harford.

The antenna is a excellent design, i used the simple magnet mount on my trunklid and its stable, and works.

My only complaints are, I HATE jog dials. Sony seems to love them to death, but I cant stand them. I want to be able to directly punch in a channel number, and this unit doesnt let you (do any XM units?) and one minor complant, but its really just due to my setup, there is no true volume control in the unit itself. My stereo setup invlovles all outboard amps, and EQ and active crossover, so id love to be able to directly connect the audio output jacks into my system for the best possible sound. Im doing this now, and rolling to the "line out level" controls in the menu, but there arent enough settings to really use this as a volume control. But again, this is only on my setup, and not with the RF modulator or Cassette adapter.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Peter! Welcome! :wave:

The company I work for actually runs the XM repeater on Rattlesnake Mountain, perhaps sometime I can take you up there to see it.

Good to see you here.

I have a Sony PNP unit and it has the problem you mention above, but I still love it even with all its quirks.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

And hello Scott 

been lurking here on and off for a few weeks now, and since I was testing XM though i would get off my butt and register. 

After spending a few more days with the Sony, I can say i like XM more and more, but dislike the unit more and more. 5 presets are a little weak for a service with that many channels, and someone with eclectic tastes like me. Im still trying to really find the point of the "memo" feature i suppose its if you hear a song you like and want to recall the name later, but it seems the could have used that memory for something more worthwhile (more presets!).

Now i have to go shopping for a new head unit soon as my trusty old Panasonic is about to go to the great dashboard in the sky. And have to decide which service I want.


----------

